# Newbie with questions



## Peachstarfishing (Apr 11, 2011)

My husband and I are planning to take a Live Aboard Crusing Class sometime this summer. But we are concerned that just to take a class and not have any options to actually sail does not make sense. 

So, once we have taken the class and have passed the certification, how hard is it to charter a boat from a charter company, or from The Moorings? How does that all work? 
Can we take a class in one location, say St. Petersburg or Newport RI (which is close to home), and still charter a boat in the BVI? 
Is it important to start out learning where you are going to charter first? 
How much experience do charter companies expect you to have?

Please help me so we can decide the best options for us. 

Thanks!!


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Normally, a company will accept your certification from another location with no problem as long as the rest of your sailing experience meets their criteria (some companies require a lot, others just require you to be breathing and have a high bank balance); the bigger question is how confident you feel sailing in a place you've never been before? (One solution is to take the class near home (NewEngland), then hire a captain for the first day only in the charter location (BVI?)) 

You could also try a captained learn-to-sail charter AS your BVI vacation ...


----------

